# Looks like we'll be a Tivo/Nielsen family



## mikestanley (Apr 20, 2002)

Received a call this morning from Nielsen. Had to answer a TON of questions about my TVs, Tivo, AV Equipment, ages of people in the house, income range, cable company, cable package we have, etc.

After it was done the lady said we'd receive an agreement soon in the mail that we needed to sign and return to them.

Looks like we'll be one of the new Tivo/Nielsen families soon.

Has anyone else gotten this call - and if so, how far has the process proceeded?


----------



## nealm (Jan 27, 2003)

I also got the call and answered the questions. I am waiting for the agreement in the mail. I am curious to read this very closely to see exactly what is collected.

I guess I better stop watching so much late night cinemax... I am now being watched.

Will keep everyone posted on the experience.


----------



## hc130radio (Sep 16, 2004)

sounds like 1984 to me.


----------



## TheNumberSix (Jul 8, 2004)

Not to derail the thread, but there's nothing 1984-ish about it.

This is a private party (not a gov't entity) entering into a contract for a service that's rendered.

If I pay money to watch a game of football, is that 1984-ish? Nope. It's a straight up deal. I pay for a ticket, I get to watch the game.

If Neilsen wants to pay someone to record what they watch on TV, it's not really any different.

*shrug*


----------



## Marat (Aug 22, 2004)

Uhhh....what exactly are we talking about here, you guys received phone calls from who and why?


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I got the call yesterday (Saturday) too. I'm not real clear on the whole thing though. I would be very excited to be a true Nielsen family. I would love to have my viewing habits count towards the TV ratings. However this didn't really sound like what is happening. It was more like they were studying how Tivo users use them. I just don't think it's going to have a bearing on the ratings.


----------



## mikestanley (Apr 20, 2002)

Some of us had a Tivo menu item a while back asking if we wanted to be part of a Tivo/Nielsen study on the use of Tivo by Nielsen (at least that's how I interpreted it). I said yes and was told on the Tivo I'd be contacted in 4-6 weeks if we were selected.

So I assume the call was from Nielsen or some company they've paid to do the phone questionnaire.

This may not be the same thing as being a "Nielsen Family" - I'm not sure. But from the questions they asked me it sure sounded like it would be similar. And if its not determining ratings but is instead determining how people use PVR units (they asked how many Tivo or other PVRs I had - I told them 3, 2 Tivo, 1 non-Tivo) - I still want to participate.


----------



## nealm (Jan 27, 2003)

I don't agree with the 1984 interpretation. It's no different than a family agreeing to be part of the Neilsen ratings. They have a box watching what they do.

Also, ANY tivo captures every press of your remote. Hence, they know how many people rewound to look at Janet Jackson's boob (guilty as charged).

However, the info captured for your plain vanilla tivo user is aggregated into groups. I think it is only specific as far as your zipcode. The Neilsen stuff IS individualized, but voluntary, so I am OK with it. 

All that being said, if there is anything TOO scary in the written agreement they send, I won't hesitate to opt out.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

I got the call last night myself. It came from an 813 # and showed up as "Nielsen Ratings" on my caller id. I'm definitely going to participate.

I figure it'll improve the chances that what *I* watch won't be cancelled and that there will be more of what I like. My TV tastes aren't inline w/a lot of mainstream shows w/high Nielsen ratings.

I'm already opted-in on both my Tivos for the Hotline2Hollywood thingy.


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

The police told me this is the latest scam going around. The people that called you want to know your TV watching habits so they'll know the best possible time to break in and rob your house.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

We too received a call telling us "Congratulations.. you've been accepted into the TiVo Nielsen Family". 

I want to address the comment someone made about the TiVo Nielsen thing being different than the "box" type Nielsen family (that we're all familiar with). 

You're correct.. they are not the same thing. This study concentrates more on TiVo's involvement in your viewing habits. It does not affect program ratings.


----------



## simonalope (Jun 2, 2004)

I just got the call as well - wheee! From what others have said on the boards, it sounds like it's currently impossible to be a "real" Nielsen Family (the people who actually determine ratings) as a TiVo user - they just don't have the hardware set up for TiVo yet. I am guessing this TiVo-Nielsen partnership will, among other goals, help them figure out how to include DVR users in the Nielsen ratings.
I have a feeling I was one of the simpler phone surveys to do - one person in the household, one TV, one TiVo/DVD combo, one cable provider, and that's it.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by simonalope _
> *I just got the call as well - wheee! From what others have said on the boards, it sounds like it's currently impossible to be a "real" Nielsen Family (the people who actually determine ratings) as a TiVo user - they just don't have the hardware set up for TiVo yet. I am guessing this TiVo-Nielsen partnership will, among other goals, help them figure out how to include DVR users in the Nielsen ratings.
> I have a feeling I was one of the simpler phone surveys to do - one person in the household, one TV, one TiVo/DVD combo, one cable provider, and that's it. *


When I lived in Chicago we had several friends that used to work at Nielsen's headquarters. We were told that you could never "ask and/or apply" to be a member of the Nielsen family (the ones with the box that affect ratings). You had to be chosen from some pool that the company used.

I have to admit I'm curious to see what the "agreement" says


----------



## Poogie (May 13, 2002)

Too funny. Just minutes after reading this thread, the phone rang. It was Nielsen. I'm gonna be part of the TiVo Nielsen Family, too!


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Poogie _
> *Too funny. Just minutes after reading this thread, the phone rang. It was Nielsen. I'm gonna be part of the TiVo Nielsen Family, too! *


 :up:


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

One more piece of information. It appears that this is at least the 2nd time that they have done this. The person that called me mentioned that it's been a few months since they contacted Tivo people. So it was done at least once in the past.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

> _Originally posted by simonalope _
> *I just got the call as well - wheee! From what others have said on the boards, it sounds like it's currently impossible to be a "real" Nielsen Family (the people who actually determine ratings) as a TiVo user - they just don't have the hardware set up for TiVo yet.*


This is correct.

I got a call that had nothing to do with TiVo asking me to be a Nielsen Family (hooking up the hardware in my house, not just a weekly diary) a few weeks ago.

Once I told them I use TiVo, I was out. They can't measure TiVo yet.


----------



## hc130radio (Sep 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheNumberSix _
> *Not to derail the thread, but there's nothing 1984-ish about it.
> 
> This is a private party (not a gov't entity) entering into a contract for a service that's rendered.
> ...


lol...


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cwoody222 _
> *This is correct.
> 
> I got a call that had nothing to do with TiVo asking me to be a Nielsen Family (hooking up the hardware in my house, not just a weekly diary) a few weeks ago.
> ...


But TiVo can meausre TiVo's data.


----------



## bitTraveler (Mar 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midas _
> *One more piece of information. It appears that this is at least the 2nd time that they have done this. The person that called me mentioned that it's been a few months since they contacted Tivo people. So it was done at least once in the past. *


Correct....

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=158334&perpage=20

I'd be curious how people alter their viewing habits knowing that they're being watched by Nielsen. Less porn? Recording shows you don't really intend to watch? Etc...

I imagine I'll have to remain curious since I assume someone revealing their participation would involve some kind of NDA violation. 

bit


----------



## rudiger (Feb 6, 2002)

I just got the call a couple of hours ago.

rudiger


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Well there was no NDA mention during the phone call. There may be something in the agrement, but they made it sound like it was something that would give them legal access to the data. 

Personally, I can't imagine changing what I watch or what I record. Even if this data was used for ratings, why change? That sort of defeats the purpose. I would want the stuff I normally watch to have higher ratings so they have a better chnace of surviving and having more programming like it in the future. 

The thing that's going to kill me is that they'll also be collecting data from the Tivo in the living room. That's controlled by my wife. We've had 2 TVs since the say we got married because we share almost no interests when it comes to TV watching. So if you all of a sudden start to see a bunch of awful Godzilla movies, you can blame her.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bitTraveler _
> *Correct....
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=158334&perpage=20
> ...


Call me a purist, but I won't alter my viewing habits because I'm a TiVo/Nielsen participant. I believe in maintaining the integrity of the study.


----------



## GBaz (Nov 27, 2001)

Theyway I look at it is that ratings from tivo useres will not help matters. The biggest things ratings are used for is to determain how much money advertisers pay for commercials. I would think that almost all tivo users do not watch commerials. their ratings are useless. If an thing they might see that tivo users watch different shows form the standard ratings. so advertisers would be even less likely to pay for commercials and that could speed up the cancellation of programs.
Thoe it would be good in determining which tv shows to use product placement in.


----------



## redrhino (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ziggie _
> *Call me a purist, but I won't alter my viewing habits because I'm a TiVo/Nielsen participant. I believe in maintaining the integrity of the study. *


I would hope that Nielsen would ignore the first two weeks worth of data to avoid the Hawthorne effect.

Redrhino


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by redrhino _
> *I would hope that Nielsen would ignore the first two weeks worth of data to avoid the Hawthorne effect.
> 
> Redrhino *


You're assuming there would be one. I just said I will not alter my viewing habits.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

> _Originally posted by GBaz _
> *Theyway I look at it is that ratings from tivo useres will not help matters. The biggest things ratings are used for is to determain how much money advertisers pay for commercials. I would think that almost all tivo users do not watch commerials. their ratings are useless. If an thing they might see that tivo users watch different shows form the standard ratings. so advertisers would be even less likely to pay for commercials and that could speed up the cancellation of programs.
> *


I would almost (remember I said almost) argue this point. First, I wonder how many people really skip all commercials? I thought I remember reading from previous studies that only about 50% of commercials get skipped.

Second, I wonder how that compares to normal TV viewing. While I may see a lot of commercials in FF mode, at least I am seeing them. Before I got Tivo I would always change to another channel when a commercial came on.

Overall I'd be real curious to see the data.


----------



## Booka (Aug 26, 2003)

What do you get for signing up with Nielsen, i.e. any kind of perks?


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Booka _
> *What do you get for signing up with Nielsen, i.e. any kind of perks? *


Perks? As in free cable? Soap coupons? Free PPV movies?


----------



## rwhitlow (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by midas _
> *I would almost (remember I said almost) argue this point. First, I wonder how many people really skip all commercials? I thought I remember reading from previous studies that only about 50% of commercials get skipped.
> 
> Second, I wonder how that compares to normal TV viewing. While I may see a lot of commercials in FF mode, at least I am seeing them. Before I got Tivo I would always change to another channel when a commercial came on.
> ...


I let some of the commercials run. Like when I have to go to the bathroom or make a sandwhich!!


----------



## redrhino (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ziggie _
> *You're assuming there would be one. I just said I will not alter my viewing habits. *


I am unsure whether you are feeling sensitive or whether you think my comment was aimed at you in particular. Trust me, I wasn't thinking about you at all ...

You, of course, would not change your viewing habits at all. Many would. I would hope that Nielson would try to avoid that bias. With a longterm device that monitors what you do (like a TiVo could) it would be very easy to ignore some of the data.

Redrhino


----------



## Booka (Aug 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ziggie _
> *Perks? As in free cable? Soap coupons? Free PPV movies?  *


Exactly. You are providing a service to them. What do they do for you?


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by redrhino _
> *I am unsure whether you are feeling sensitive or whether you think my comment was aimed at you in particular. Trust me, I wasn't thinking about you at all ...
> 
> You, of course, would not change your viewing habits at all. Many would. I would hope that Nielson would try to avoid that bias. With a longterm device that monitors what you do (like a TiVo could) it would be very easy to ignore some of the data.
> ...


You quoted me directly, so I took it as you speaking directly to me 

I agree that some people will change their viewing habits.. at first. Then, I think after the intial "newness" wears off (i.e. Hawthorne effect), they'll go back to their old habits.

As for my own viewing habits (and me saying they won't change).. well, they _won't_. I'll continue to record my cooking shows, sports shows for hubby, etc. I'll maintain my season passes to Survivor, The Apprentice, and all the other programs I watch.

To be honest, I don't really know why someone would change(?) I mean, it's not like they're going to send you a BMW because you watch x amount of hours of certain programming


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Booka _
> *Exactly. You are providing a service to them. What do they do for you? *


Do you only do things if there is a reward/perk involved?

(just wondering...)


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I know the Nielsen folks that manually maintained diaries received a very nominal sum, something like $1 a week. It was never about the money. The real payoff has aways been the theory (hope) that your viewing habits can influence the type of shows we see in the future. 

As far as the situation we're talking about now, I don't see that as much of a possibility. But it's possible that the data collected might somehow make it more feasible for Tivo owners to become true Nielsen Families in the future.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Nielsen diaries folks get around $1 / week. You only do it once for one week so you basically get a buck.

Nielsen FAMILIES get like $50 / mo. I've also heard unsubstantiated rumors of them paying your cable bill. Also, they'll pay for new TV sets, etc. if yours break due to their equipment (obviously).

An article I posted a link to within the past 2-3 weeks (can't remember where... somewhere 'round here) mentioned that Nielsen can pay up to $600 (one time only, not monthly, obviously) in order to convince "in demand" demos (ie: people who meet a specific demographic that they desperately need to fill a gap in their data) to participate.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Has anyone received a yellow star on there DirecTiVo's? I got a yellow star on both my stand alone and my DirectTiVo about month apart.


----------



## Booka (Aug 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ziggie _
> *Do you only do things if there is a reward/perk involved?
> 
> (just wondering...) *


No, but in this situation I would expect something in return. If they want serious input on shaping shows, the networks can give me a call. It's not clear to me the the Nielsen data is improving the quality of TV programming.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Booka _
> *No, but in this situation I would expect something in return. If they want serious input on shaping shows, the networks can give me a call. It's not clear to me the the Nielsen data is improving the quality of TV programming. *


I guess that's the difference between you and me


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Poogie _
> *Too funny. Just minutes after reading this thread, the phone rang. It was Nielsen. I'm gonna be part of the TiVo Nielsen Family, too! *


Well I just read this thread, I guess I should expect the phone to ring when I get home? God I hope so. I want in!!!


----------



## Booka (Aug 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ziggie _
> *I guess that's the difference between you and me  *


Ziggie, I have no problem with you giving the information away for free. I would not be inclined to do so for the folowing reasons:

1. I paid for the TiVo(s).
2. I paid for the TiVo subscription(s).
3. I paid for the TV.
4. I paid for the cable.
5. I paid for the TiVo networking.
6. I paid for the electricity to run all of the above.
7. I paid the mortage, insurance, and taxes on the structure that houses
the above.
8. It involves my time and my choices.

I would not do it for free. IMHO, any data that Nielsen collects will be used to design more targeted commericals rather than programming.


----------



## ctk (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simonalope _
> *I just got the call as well - wheee! From what others have said on the boards, it sounds like it's currently impossible to be a "real" Nielsen Family (the people who actually determine ratings) as a TiVo user - they just don't have the hardware set up for TiVo yet. I am guessing this TiVo-Nielsen partnership will, among other goals, help them figure out how to include DVR users in the Nielsen ratings.
> I have a feeling I was one of the simpler phone surveys to do - one person in the household, one TV, one TiVo/DVD combo, one cable provider, and that's it. *


Nielsen will be including TIVO users next year in their ratings metrics, a year ahead of schedule. This is due to pressure from advertisers who want a better measure of the DVRs impact on ads.

Whether it will inlclude the current pool of TIVO particpants is anyone's guess.

w**.showbizdata.com/contacts/picknews.cfm/34850/NIELSEN_TO_INCLUDE_TIVO_USERS


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Me too.

I got no clear answers to some questions (from the caller), so I'll post 'em here ...
1. What duration will this data be collected for (seems like its 3 years - anything concrete?)
2. How/when can I pull out of the survey, if I choose to?

Waiting for the paper/dox hoping they include more details.

And what's with the disallowing of pre-emptive answers to save one's time - the caller insisted she had to read out the entire question. Hmmm ...


----------



## simonalope (Jun 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ashutoshsm _
> *And what's with the disallowing of pre-emptive answers to save one's time - the caller insisted she had to read out the entire question. Hmmm ... *


That is standard survey methodology. The survey-taker must stick to the exact same script and proceed in the exact same manner for each interview. Obviously, when the question is "I will now ask you whether you own any of this 12-item list of electronics components" and you know you have nothing except a TV and a TiVo, it's annoying, but I'm sure there are people who would otherwise forget to mention something. Scripting becomes even more critical if you're surveying attitudes (you'll get very different responses for "Who are you voting for?" versus "Given that Governor Picklemore was convicted of puppy-kicking, do you think he is qualified to replace President Whatever, who has admitted to stealing candy from the elderly?") Nielsen has to stick to these protocols to ensure the validity of their data.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Fair 'nuff - but we're TiVo-ites, we don't make mistakes or forget stuff 

(Now ... where'd I leave my car-keys?)


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Actually during the income question, I was specially told to stop her when I hit her number. I also did forget that I had a DVD/VHS combo box hooked up to the TV in the living room. 

We also had to go round a little about the question about the remote control since I use a universal remote but my wife only uses the Tivo remote on her set. 

I've had to deal with surveys where the taker didn't seem to care and couldn't think past their script. But the woman I talked to was very nice and seemed to actually listen to my responses and reacted to them.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Huh - mine was starting to get annoyed at my detailed responses, as much as my (attempted) pre-emptive responses. And I swear - I never draw that kind of reaction usually. Really!

as for the 'do you use TiVo's remote to turn on the TV' question, mine varies SO much (I use universal remotes, home theater remote, TV remote when I want to change progressive/interlaced and/or 4:3 or 16:9 mode, captions etc etc etc), that I truhfully said "Some of the time"


----------



## tmesser (Apr 12, 2003)

According to my caller ID, I've been getting calls from them while I'm at work, and they never leave a message. I called the number (813 area code) tonight and got a recorded message advising me to call an 800 number. The rep with whom I spoke told me that they'll "eventually reach me." I'm not sure how, if they always call when I'm not around.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

They called me either on a Saturday morning. So they aren't fully tied to 9-5.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midas _
> *They called me either on a Saturday morning. So they aren't fully tied to 9-5. *


They called me for about a week before they reached me on a Sunday afternoon.

Also, I guess it depends on which area of Nielsen calls you.. but there was no "return" number (as mentioned by the other poster).

All calls came in as "unlisted".


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Hmm, mine wasn't unlisted.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

When I got called a few weeks ago (non-TiVo related so they turned me down since I use TiVo) they called a bunch of times during the day and never left a message.

Finally one day they left a message telling me to call their 800 number after hours. I did and spoke to an answering service (human being but not Nielsen).

About a week later they finally got ahold of me. I had given the answering service my daytime work number but they never used it. *sigh* I think they FINALLY started leaving messages and a regular return number. Luckily I got home one day in time to return their call during business hours.

It was sort of a pain... and then it was all for nuthin' anyway


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midas _
> *Hmm, mine wasn't unlisted. *


I have privacy director on my line and each call came in through that service (meaning, it wasn't an identifiable call).

After I spoke with them, they did give me an 800 number to call if I had any further questions.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

Btw, I did get the paperwork today in the mail. I started another thread about that tho (so as not to intrude here).


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Booka _
> *Ziggie, I have no problem with you giving the information away for free. I would not be inclined to do so for the folowing reasons:
> 
> 1. I paid for the TiVo(s).
> ...


I'm a giver.. what can I say? lol


----------



## jabba (May 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tmesser _
> *According to my caller ID, I've been getting calls from them while I'm at work, and they never leave a message. I called the number (813 area code) tonight and got a recorded message advising me to call an 800 number. The rep with whom I spoke told me that they'll "eventually reach me." I'm not sure how, if they always call when I'm not around. *


How about forwarding your home calls to your cell phone?

Got my phone call today too.
Like you guys, they're probably going to learn how much I hate commercials!
Almost everything I watch, except for most sporting events and news, is pre-recorded for later viewing.
Sorry if this link was posted earlier in the thread.

DIRECTV to Participate in 10,000 TiVo® Home Time Shifting Panel


----------



## jes (Feb 20, 2006)

I also got called today. Same thing, survey, said they would mail the agreement to sign. One thing that was said was that it was to determine duration of DVR viewing... not the choices that are made but how long they sit on yout tivo before they get watch... anyone else hear this? I would also like for them to count WHAT I watch than how long it take me to get around to watching it.. No.t sure if data will be used to how long something can sit without evaporating on the hard drive. I asked it they document the size of the drive when reviewing date on storage before viewing... and was told no at this time that was not documentsed. I would love to hear feedback on the contract to be signed when the person whos wife is a lawyer take a look at it.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

I was surprised to see a reply to this thread after nearly 1.5 years ~ wow  We've been part of the Nielsen family for quite a while now.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

That's funny, I was thinking about this the other day. I also filled out the paperwork and mailed everything in. I never heard from them again. As far as i'm concerned My TiVo is still part of the Nielsen family. Is there anyway to find if they are still tracking what were watching?


----------



## KrustyVT (Aug 8, 2002)

Since this thread has been revived I may as well reply ... I just got the call about an hour ago, and they said I should be getting the agreement in the mail within the next week or two.

-=K=-


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

KrustyVT said:


> Since this thread has been revived I may as well reply ... I just got the call about an hour ago, and they said I should be getting the agreement in the mail within the next week or two.
> 
> -=K=-


Did they ever call you about this before or did they just call you out of the blue asking if you would like to be part of the Nielsen?


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

Amazing! I had no idea the recruitment period would be spread out over a period of years.


----------



## mattman (Jun 25, 2002)

I got a call today myself. They acknowledged that I signed up over a year ago, and said they were expanding the panel. Looks like there is a new round of this study.

Matt


----------



## Georgia Guy (Feb 21, 2003)

I got the call yesterday. I just hope they focus on the data on our main Tivo in the living room. If they instead looks at my wife's den Tivo, the reality shows are gonna quite a boost in ratings.  
(Or, they take a look at the Tivo back in the bedroom, which would be a boost in the History Channel's ratings).

My question....which Tivo are they going to look at in a multi-Tivo household?


----------



## thenightfly42 (Mar 5, 2002)

I missed a call, I think it was on Thursday. Caller ID said Nielson, but they didn't leave a message. Interesting that it was connected to TiVo, I kinda regret I didn't make it to the phone in time.


----------



## hammer32 (Jul 4, 2001)

ufo4sale said:


> That's funny, I was thinking about this the other day. I also filled out the paperwork and mailed everything in. I never heard from them again. As far as i'm concerned My TiVo is still part of the Nielsen family. Is there anyway to find if they are still tracking what were watching?


We did the same thing and then moved a few months later so I never knew if our habits were being tracked or not...


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Is there a number I can call to ask if i'm still in it?


----------



## KrustyVT (Aug 8, 2002)

ufo4sale said:


> Did they ever call you about this before or did they just call you out of the blue asking if you would like to be part of the Nielsen?


I submitted the online form when it was first posted ... in the call today they said they were expanding the panel and looking for additional people to participate. Prior to this I had never been contacted.


----------



## tgr131 (May 23, 2001)

I got the call yesterday too. Guess we'll be joining the family.


----------



## 1larryw (Jul 31, 2002)

I Got a call a few minutes ago myself. They said I agreed to do this in late 2002. Should be about 2 weeks before I get the agreement. I'll have my attourney look it over and then decide what I want to do.

Call me paranoid, but I want to know what I'm getting myself into. When I was in radio, the ratings company (Arbitron) would give people money to participate. I guess TV is different.


----------



## bitTraveler (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm starting to think Nielsen knows more about me than I do. Besides the TiVo program, years ago they talked me into being in the Homescan program where you scan and transmit every purchase made with a barcode. I also just finished a week of paper tv logs and they recently sent me the Media Voice Panel pager-like device that picks up your exposure to high frequency identification codes hidden in tv and radio programming. So they now know almost every item I purchase and they have coverage, some redundant, of every tv and radio program I'm exposed to throughout the day. If that wasn't enough, they are also constantly trying to get me to join their web panel so they can track my web surfing habits. 

It's getting a bit ridiculous. If they come to me wanting to install a monitor on my toilet, I'm going to have to take a stand or a seat.  

bit


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Got my call also for my Directv Tivos. They are sending the paperwork out. They were kind of dumbfounded when they asked how many DVR's I have. I told them 7 since those are how many I have active lol.


----------



## simonalope (Jun 2, 2004)

Hypothetically, if one had signed on with Nielsen and subsequently acquired more TiVo units, would there be any way to contact Nielsen and get the account updated?


----------



## Darrelpr (Mar 28, 2003)

According to my caller ID, Nielson has been trying to contact me for the past couple of weeks while I'm at work. They finally got me yesterday (Saturday) afternoon. The rep went through the script and questions and said my agreement paperwork will be in the mail "in the next week or two". I didn't ask specifically what data Nielson will be collecting.


----------



## thenightfly42 (Mar 5, 2002)

Darrelpr said:


> According to my caller ID, Nielson has been trying to contact me for the past couple of weeks while I'm at work. They finally got me yesterday (Saturday) afternoon. The rep went through the script and questions and said my agreement paperwork will be in the mail "in the next week or two". I didn't ask specifically what data Nielson will be collecting.


Yup, they are persistent. I missed at least one call (see above), but they called me yesterday, so now I'm "in the Family".


----------



## Psipher (Dec 21, 2004)

I just checked my caller ID and noticed that they have been calling me too...However I'm already a "Neilsen Family", I have a pager-like device that I'm required to carry around all the time and some how it records the TV & Radio programs I listen to...apparently TV & Radio programs are all encoded with inaudible sounds that this device picks up.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 27, 2003)

I used to be a Nielson Rep back in the early 90's. And I can tell you that you can not ask to be a Nielson home. It is picked at random by computer. The computer picks the address and we would have to go out and pitch the idea of joining the panel. Plus being a Nielson family you have to keep it a secret. If you are found to have told people outside the people who live in you home you will be removed from the panel. 

What I found interesting being an "insider" was the mindset to pirates of cable or Sat services. Nielson had a policy that if we saw any "black box" type of equipment we were not to discuss it EVER. Not even note it on any forms or to our fellow Nielson Reps. They want to monitor your viewing habits as if they were never there. So if you were watching "free" PPV's or what ever they want to note you watched the PPV but they don't care if you paid for it.

I can tell you this put Nielson at major odds with all the cable companies as they wanted us to report the people we found and Nielson had to respectfully tell them to go take a Flying Leap... 

It was an interesting job, but not one I really enjoyed much and didn't stay with the company very long.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I got in too (on their second call attempt). They said they were sending me something to sign and return, but I still haven't received it. They are 100% scripted so you can't even ask them questions during their 'interview' with you on the phone. That was frustrating as I simply wanted to know WHO ALL was going to be monitoring my Tivo or Tivos.


----------



## crimson-faith (Feb 24, 2007)

If you have a Nielsen Box, would you do so kind to watch a show called Veronica Mars on CW network? The show airs on Tuesday 9/8c on the CW network, right after Gilmore Girls. The show is on its Arc finale next week on February 27 on the CW. 

Veronica Mars is near cancellation and will be cancelled if the ratings won't go up anytime soon. Would you be so kind to use your Nielson Box and contribute a few thousand viewers to the show Veronica Mars? I would be very pleased if you decide to use your Nielsen Box for something thats worth it. Thank You!


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

sharkster said:


> I got in too (on their second call attempt). They said they were sending me something to sign and return, but I still haven't received it. They are 100% scripted so you can't even ask them questions during their 'interview' with you on the phone. That was frustrating as I simply wanted to know WHO ALL was going to be monitoring my Tivo or Tivos.


That wasn't my experience at all. My phone interview/convo lasted over 2 hours. I asked about everything I wanted to know.



> If you have a Nielsen Box, would you do so kind to watch a show called Veronica Mars on CW network? The show airs on Tuesday 9/8c on the CW network, right after Gilmore Girls. The show is on its Arc finale next week on February 27 on the CW.
> 
> Veronica Mars is near cancellation and will be cancelled if the ratings won't go up anytime soon. Would you be so kind to use your Nielson Box and contribute a few thousand viewers to the show Veronica Mars? I would be very pleased if you decide to use your Nielsen Box for something thats worth it. Thank You!


The above quoted post should be deleted. It is wrong on so many levels.


----------

